# Another cheap acoustic travel guitar build.



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

New year, well almost, so new guitar.As I have fixed my bandsaw and finished some boxes, by slicing up some 6" wide mahogany for their tops and bases. I thought to make a cheap acoustic travel guitar. Mahogany sides and back. Pine top, and mahogany neck. Not sure about fingerboard and bridge. Spent a bit of time on the computer doing a CAD for the body, about 5mins. Cut and laminated neck block and tail block from mahogany yesterday.Cut the sides and back and pine soundboard, edge jointed the back and top today.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The drawing shows the sides as far too thick. In reality I have thinned down the tail block. I will lose the small holes, as they would show up under the pine soudboard. I shall make up a template and inlay a mahogany ellipse as the soundhole with my MLCS Inlay kit. I have got an idea for the neck from Zachary Guitars.
Zachary Custom guitars and Bass Guitar
His Samurai headstock, appeals in its simplicity. Straight tapers on 3 sides, plus a fingerboard, straight string pull.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I look forward to seeing it develop!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The wood I am using is all stuff I have. The mahogany pieces are all cut from some lengths of nearly 2" thick stair hand rail, from my neighbours house. That is why I have laminated the neck and tail-blocks. Mine are staying on the wall. The pine top is another handrail, it has some nice grain. By no means a tone-wood, but better than using plywood. I would have gone the plywood route, but for the sound-hole inlay, you cannot scrape, sand ply without exposing the layers. I have had a guitar book for a while that displays a range of guitars, some from slightly more unusual timbers than you normally see. I have no firm plans for the bridge, one thought is to go for an arch-top type tailpiece. I want the bridge to possibly have a triangulated look to match the "offset" body line. The neck will be my usual bolt on with 4 recessed T-nuts under the fingerboard.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Rather than be criticized for using incorrect timber, I am using material from home to build this guitar. I am building it all at home rather than in my school workshop, as the school lay claim to my hours and sometimes take ownership of what I have made. I will use the pics and guitar as teaching aids for my students, to guide them in their design and make projects.
I had a nice piece of Parana Pine for the top, but that was about 1" too short. It used to be a window sill. This is a cheap guitar. The machine heads are from ebay, at £6 the set, quite nice Schaller enclosed copies. The bone nut and bridge saddle are also ebay purchases. I have some piezo inserts that go under the saddle, but not for this guitar.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Glueing the neckblock to the sides.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Shaping the tail block.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Glueing the guitar top.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Glueing the mahogany back. I will use offcuts for kerfing strips and the soundhole inlay.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The job so far.Tailblock will be glued soon.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Glued the sides to the tailblock. Managed to get 3 clamps on. The angled feet came in useful on the Jet Clamps.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Got out the thickness planer, and put through both the mahogany back and the pine top. Planed up the straight mahogany kerfings at the same time.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Now I can see the guitar in it!! I saw the first post and was asking myself "Is there no neck on the guitar?" Not being a musician, I decided to wait and see... Kind of like the old addage "Better to be quiet and thought a fool than to speak up and remove all doubt!"


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The top and bottom will be thicknessed down by hand planing, I ran out of depth on the planer and have not used a sub-base yet.
Gluing the kerfing strips to the sides. I shaped the ends with a 2" drumsander to fit into the neckblock, and shaped the other ends to fit snuggly against the tailblock.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Now I can see the guitar in it!! I saw the first post and was asking myself "Is there no neck on the guitar?" Not being a musician, I decided to wait and see... Kind of like the old addage "Better to be quiet and thought a fool than to speak up and remove all doubt!"


I haven't got the complete "picture" in my head yet. Will wait and see too.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulo.. This is an accoustic (hollow body) guitar... what we're seeing (I believe) is the outline of the body. The front and back are yet to be added. Am I on-track, Mike?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Full marks Big Jim. I thinned down the Top and back to 0.125". Added some reinforcements to the sides, between the kerfing strips that are now glued in. And have just made the CAD pattern for routing and inlaying the rosette soundhole. When that is done, I will glue on the pine top and fan strut the underside, add a bridge reinforcement, then gkue on the back. Then I will route the neck cavity and fit the basic neck. It should then look more like a canoe paddle?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

<j/k> That or Gene Simmons gone accoustic?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

*Still Boring but Routing*

With 20 photos missing but available on 
Acoustic Travel Guitar Build pictures by wingate_52 - Photobucket
Here are some with an element of routing and jigs and guide bushes.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike, thank you so very much..your quit the artist..
My grandson (16 yrs.) is coming for a visit this summer and were talking about building a guitar...Like he couldn't pick something simple to do...Might you be able to suggest books, how-to, etc for guidance.. You photo bucket is a great inspiration.

Thanks ever so much..
Best Regards,
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great photo diary, Mike. Very informative.

Beautiful project so far, especially from leftovers.

Can't wait to see the finished product. What is the final thickness of the top?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, the top is just over 0.100", but needs sanding and scraping.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have many books George and read everything I can. Have a look at www.mimf.com Brilliant site for inspiration and knowledge. Get as many catalogues as possible, StewMac, LMI..I have had a hankering for a Martin Backpacker, then tried one. Check out Dulcimeraddict. I normally build semi and solid electrics, so my acoustic methods may not suit all. This is a cheap instrument, and a good way for my pupils to learn some skills.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Mike Wingate said:


> I have many books George and read everything I can. Have a look at Guitar Building: Acoustic Guitar Building, Electric Guitar Making, Archtop Guitar Building, Guitar Repair, Violin Making, Dulcimer Making, Mandolin Building, Banjo Building, Drum Making! Brilliant site for inspiration and knowledge. Get as many catalogues as possible, StewMac, LMI..I have had a hankering for a Martin Backpacker, then tried one. Check out Dulcimeraddict. I normally build semi and solid electrics, so my acoustic methods may not suit all. This is a cheap instrument, and a good way for my pupils to learn some skills.


Thank You Mike,
I have signed up for three books to get us started before he arrives..I've tried to explain to him that this is not going to be two day job so, get his head on right before we start this project...Hell if all else fails it's something I've always wanted to do....

Thanks again,
Best Regards,
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Beware, Guitar building can become a compulsive addiction. I have built over 157 completed instruments, and helped over 100 of my students build their own. I started in the late 60's and think I am getting better.


----------



## time trap (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome thread. But... where'd you go?
Also you mentioned that you build a lot of solid body guitars, I'd be very grateful for some tips on that. I basically just want to clone a tele'.


----------

